# Something just happened.



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Most of the time, I take Henry out, put him on top of his cage and lay on my bed. He doesn't always like attention. Sometimes I'll bring him with me, but usually he ends up back on top of his cage.

So today was the same as usual. I just finished cleaning half my room. I let him out, put him on top of his cage, and laid down.

He's been out for about half an hour and I wasn't really paying much attention to him and suddenly there's this flurry of wings above my head and I'm assuming he's flying on top of the curtain rod again.

Instead, he landed right above my head on my pillow 

I think he likes me. Never in his life has he flown to me. It honestly made me tear up a little.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Henry must have decided he wanted your attention today & of course he likes you!

How long have you had Henry?


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

We've had him for over ten years. I wasn't very nice to him when I was a kid, but I'm trying to make it up to him.

I never thought he'd ever like me this much aha.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

That's so adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha i think he forgives you and is showing that he understands that youre making it up to him. hearing this makes me very happy 

congrats! i find cockatiels to be very forgiving animals. no matter how many blood feathers ive had to pull on tsuka, hes never been vengeful or has never held a grudge.... hes always impressed me by wanting scritches after. tiels are so forgiving... maybe after a bit of a grudge for some people lol


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

At least you're honest LOL.

I'm sure you & Henry can have a closer relationship if you put in the efffort to show him you are a changed person


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Awww how cute  my cockies aren't hand raised they aren't keen on people they bite.. Hard.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww this made me smile  he totally forgives you and he is making you happy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How sweet! Its so adorable when they fly to you...I think you got a new friend for life!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

That is so cute  It sounds like he really likes you!


----------

